# Exotic Species Poll



## SlothHead (Jun 18, 2009)

I am still researching this topic and have put up a poll on our website 

Home

I am directing everyone to vote on the poll there, purely because it is totally anonymous with no ability for id of the voter, and without this i dont think we would get an accurate representation. 

I am also still fielding questions. 

Thank you 
Dustin


----------



## SlothHead (Jun 18, 2009)

keep the votes coming 

Thanks


----------



## SlothHead (Jun 19, 2009)

Keep the votes coming the numbers are painting a pretty picture. 

Cheers


----------

